# Richtig drillen



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2004)

Mir fällt immer wieder auf, wie unterschiedlich die Drillgewohnheiten der Angler sind. 

Die einen sagen, der Fisch muss forciert werden, um ihn schnellstmöglich aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, je schneller er draussen ist, desto weniger kann er entkommen.

Die anderen meinen, wenn man "soft" drillt und den Fisch laufen lässt, hat man weniger Verluste im Drill.

Zudem haben viele Angler noch keine richtig grossen Fische an der Angel gehabt und sind dann ohne Unterstützung beim ersten richtig grossen Fisch oft überfordert.

Ausserdem stimmt oft die Gerätezusammenstellung nicht.
Das bringt aber nicht nur teilweise Probleme im Drill, wenn man auch (wie oft in Norwegen zu sehen) das Gerät zu stark wählt, kostet einen das auch viele Bisse.

Und sehr oft sehe ich, dass Angler die Bremseinstellung ihrer Rolle durch abziehen der Schnur direkt von der Rolle kontrollieren. Dann kann es aber passieren, dass die Bremse zu hart eingestellt ist (da sie ja auch noch nen Anlaufwiderstand überwinden muss), denm der Fisch zieht ja die Schnur nicht direkt von der Rolle, sondern muss auch noch gegen die Rute arbeiten.

Ich stelle meine Bremse immer so ein, das ich die Schnur (wenn ich alleine bin) mit eingeklemmter Rute gegen die volle Rutenbiegung ziehe, dann muss die Bremse Schnur freigeben, bevor diese reisst.

Diese Einstellung reicht normalerweise auch für den Anhieb bei Fischen mit härterem Maul (Hecht), da durch den Anlaufwiderstand dr Bremse bei der kurzemn Belastung beim Anhieb mit dieser Einstellung keine Schnur freigegeben wird. 

Deswegen lockere ich die Bremse auch so gut wie nie, der Fisch soll gegen die volle Rutenbiegung arbeiten, bevor er Schnur kriegt.

Auch weiter zudrehen muss ich eigentlich nicht. Droht ein Fischverlust, weil der Fisch in ein Hindernis zu schwimmen droht, blockiere ich lieber die Bremse mit der Hand, bevor ich an der Bremse rumfummle.

Nur in der Endphase des Drills lockere ich manchmal bei grossen Fischen die Bremse etwas, um Fluchten kurz vor der Landung (dann oft einhändig, weil in der anderen Hand Kescher oder Gaff) besser abfedern zu können.

Wie drillt Ihr, bzw. wie sind Eure Erfahrungen??


----------



## til (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Richtig drillen*

Ist immer ein wenig Gefühlssache und eine Frage der Umstände (Hindernisse im Wasser). Generell würde ich sagen, Hecht und Zander werden recht Hart gedrillt, Forellen und Barsche eher etwas sanfter, aber immernoch ziemlich zügig. Zuschauende Mitangler beurteilen meinen Drillstil oft als sehr hart, aber in der Regel habe ich die Bremse gut eingestellt und Drille dann mit der Kraft, die mein Gerät hergibt. Wobei der Schwachpunkt (bei geflochtener) nicht die Schnur ist, sondern eher Rute oder Karabiner.


----------



## Killerwels (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Richtig drillen*

Also, ich bin beim drillen eher der "Softy" Kommt aber natürlich auch auf den Fisch an.... Einen Graskarpfen kann man nicht mit zu stark eingestellter Bremse drillen.. bei seinen immer wieder starken Fluchten geht es nicht... genau so wie bei der Forelle.
Bei nem 10 cm Rotauge lasse ich aber die Bremse zu  #6


----------



## THD (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Richtig drillen*

Ich drill immer sehr verhalten, mit weich eingestellter Bremse.
Zudrehen kann man immer noch, die Bremse öffnen oft nicht mehr.


----------



## Ralle76 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Richtig drillen*

Hi zusammen,
muss zugeben, dass die von mir bislang gefangenen Fische nicht wirklich gedrillt werden wollten, sondern sich eher einholen ließen. Aber ich habe zum Drill eine Frage.
Neben Fischart und Gerät (und der persönlichen Vorliebe eines jeden), wie sehr beeinflusst die Tiefe aus der ihr den Fisch holt eure Drillgeschwindigkeit. Ich hab es bislang  noch nicht erlebt, es wurde mir aber schon gesagt, dass eine bei zu schnellem hochholen des Fisches gerne mal die Schwimmblase anlächelt. Welcher Fische sind hiervon besonders betroffen? Von welchen Tiefen ist die Rede? 
Schönen Gruß
Ralf
wartend auf den ersten richtigen Drill


----------



## fischkopf (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Richtig drillen*

Mach ich eigentlcih immer nach Gefühl!
Bremse sollte halt so eingestellt sein, dass die Schnur zäh von der Rolle abziehen kann und man sollte immer Kontakt mit dem Fisch halten. Und die Schnur sollte immer etwa im 90° Winkel von der Rute sein, damit die Rute harte Schläge abfedern kann und die Rolle nicht überansprucht wird.Ansonsten inprovisiere ich mit der Einholgeschwindigkeit und so.


Petri Heil wünscht

><Fischkopf°>


----------



## Techniker_07 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Richtig drillen*

Hallo zusammen,


ich stell meine Bremse auch immer etwas weicher ein, und lass das ganze System wirken Arm, Rute (nach Möglichkeit immer 90 Grad zur Schnur), Schnur und Bremse der Rollen. 

Durch zu hartes Drillen hab ich schon manche Barbe verloren.

Wichtig ist, dass man Vertrauen in seine Ausrüstung hat (Knoten Wirbel, Rolle Schnur usw.), dann klappts auch beim Drill.

Ich finde auch, dass ein weicher, längerer Drill, mehr Spass macht, als den Fisch einfach so schnell als möglich rauszukurbel. 


Karl


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Richtig drillen*



> ich stell meine Bremse auch immer etwas weicher ein, und lass das ganze System wirken Arm,


Auch ich lass das ganze System wirken, wie beschrieben, dabei ist aber die Bremse so eingestellt, dass der Fisch erst bei voller Belastung der Rute Schnur nehmen kann. 
Warum soll ich ihn ohne die volle Anstrengung gegen Rute und Bremse wegschwimmen lassen?? 
Wen er sich anstrengen muss, wird er schneller müde und ich kann ihn sicherer landen.


----------



## Caprifischer (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Richtig drillen*

also ich denke ich hab bei zandern einen ziemlich harten drillstil teilweise. vertrauen ins gerät ist da und dann klappt es auch. bin sozusagen das ganze gegeteil vom fishing willi  ich sag mir imma "raus mussa" 

naja beim karpfen seh ich das anders, da hab ich die bremse lockerer als beim zander wg der vielen fluchten.....

also ich würd sagen den großteil aller fische die ich im drill hatte hab ich auch mitbekommen. aussteiger gibts immer, die nicht immer hardwarebedingt sein müssen


----------



## rainerle (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Richtig drillen*

bei mir kommts auf die Gesamtsituation an - generalisieren kann ich das nicht (Gewässer, Fisch, Schnur, Rute und Rolle (wann und wie kommt die Bremse) spielen hierbei immer wieder aufs Neue ein Rolle).


----------



## Wedaufischer (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Richtig drillen*

Ich finde ebenfalls, dass es auf die Situation (Angelart, zu beangelnder Fisch) und vor allen Dingen auf das verwendete Gerät (Rolle) ankommt. Da ich zu 90 Prozent mit BR angel ist die Einstellung der Hauptbremse bei allen Rollen fast zu. Die Einstellung der Bremse des BR hingegen variiert hingegen sehr stark. Sie ist z.B. bei Ansitz auf Karpfen und/oder Zander im Stillwasser ganz offen. Der Anschlag erfolgt einfach durch Ausschalten des BR. Ist der Druck des Fisches zu stark, schalte ich den BR wieder ein und verstelle seine Bremskraft. Ich schalte also immer hin und her.

Anders gestaltet es sich wenn ich Schleppe. Der Anschlag erfolgt direkt durch die Geschwindigkeit und über die Einstellung der Hauptbremse. Der BR ist ausgeschaltet. Seine Bremseinstellung steht standardmäßig bei 30-50 Prozent der Hauptbremse. Auch hier schalte ich je nach Druck des Fisches hin und her. Eine Hecht lasse ich erstmal gegen den BR kämpfen un vermeide dadurch größtenteils seine Sprünge mit dem gefürchteten Kopfschütteln, bei dem mir schon der eine oder andere Wobbler um die Ohren geflogen und ein schöner Fisch vom Haken gegangen ist. Ein übermäßig harten Drill eines Hechte vermeide ich also. Solange er im Wasser ist und nach unten zieht, kann er nicht springen und er verausgabt sich so schneller.

Wichtig bei jeder Angelart und gehaktem Fisch ist, so finde ich, die Schnur ist immer auf Spannung zu halten. Kurzzeitige(s) Ausbrechen/Fluchten versuche ich immer zuerst mit der Rute abzufangen (90 Grad Winkel) und vermeide möglichst während des Drills an der Bremseinstellung herumzuspielen.

Wie schon gesagt wurde, kommt es immer auf die Situation an und Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## Sockeye (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Richtig drillen*

Richtiges und falsches Drillen? Schwierige Frage, aber einfach zu beantworten.

Wenn der Fisch wech is, wa*r*s falsch...  

Hängt aber immer vom Fisch und dem Gewässer ab

Beim Großköhler-klatschen auf Hitra, hatten sie mich mit meiner Penn Senso-Pilke und der 321 GTI anfangs belächelt. Ich habe im Gegensatz zu den 50lbs Jungs keinen einzigen Köhler verloren, da mit dem leichten Geschirr auch die Bremse dem entsprechend soft eingestellt war.

Beim Rotlachsangeln im Kenai, hat man ca. 3-4 Meter Schnur draussen, wenn da die Bremse zu fest eingestellt ist hat man genau 3 Sekunden Spass, bis einem die Montage ins Gesicht fliegt, da der Sockeye immer in Richtung Flussmitte flüchtet und bei zu starkem Widestand springt und meistens den Haken lösst. 
Ist er in der Strömungsmitte angelangt muss die Bremse umgestellt werden, falls nicht nimmt er dir deine Schnur und ist null komma Nix mit der Strömung um die Nächste Biegung...
Also Bremse zu und den Fisch in die langsam fliessenden Flachwasserbereiche dirigieren ohne zu viel Schnur zu geben Mit der Hand zu bremsen bringt nichts, da du beide Hände zum halten brauchst, kurbeln geht nicht, da ansonsten die Schnur reisst oder die Rolle aufgibt.
Hat man ihn im Flachwasser, muss man die Bremse sofort wieder öffnen, da er dir nun, bis fast vor die Füße, entgegenschwimmt und erst bei der Ansicht des Keschers beginnt das Spiel von Neuem.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Richtig drillen*



> Wenn der Fisch wech is, was falsch...


Das  ist natürlich die ultimative Aussage zum Thema richtig drillen)
Klasse))))))


----------



## til (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Richtig drillen*

Ich mags, wenn die Hechte springen, dafür nehm ich den ein oder anderen Verlust gerne in Kauf


----------



## havkat (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Richtig drillen*

Moin!

Kann man pauschal schwer beantworten, da der Hakensitz erstmal entscheidend ist. 

Kommt auch auf die Fischart an. Salmoniden, besonders bessere Kaliber, drille ich forciert. Bin davon überzeugt, dass sie sonst die "zweite Luft" bekommen, was die sehnlichst erwartete Endphase des Drills plötzlich in einer "Katastrophe" (für den Angler) enden lassen kann.
Große Köhler müssen gehen können, da man einem Storsei, zu Beginn des Tänzchens, eh nix diktieren kann und sie obendrein sehr "weichmäulig" sind. Beim drillen an Light Tackle und Monopuffer müssen sie sich allerdings auch jeden Meter Schnur "verdienen".
Rute gut festhalten! Aber irgendwatt is ja immer. 

Entscheidend ist, m.E. nach, auch das "Kampfgebiet". 
Freies, tiefes, offenes Wasser oder Bewuchs, Tot/Treibholz, Stromschnellen, etc.
Kann man einem guten Fisch (zu Fuss) um eine 90° Kehre folgen oder muss man bremsen und beten? 

Ein Bekannter, "FastnurBiggamer", ist der Meinung, dass z.B.ein Großer am Haken, der nicht in 15 - 30 Min. am Boot ist, für eine "lange Nacht", zerschundene Hände inkl. tagelangen Muskelkater sorgt und nicht selten den Verlust des Fisches bedeutet.
Besonders Thune sind, nach seiner Aussage, in der Lage auf einen "zweiten Stoffwechsel/Sauerstoffkreislauf" umzuschalten (oder so ähnlich), wenn man ihnen Gelegenheit gibt, die "zweite Luft" (s. o.) zu bekommen.
Das brauchen sie, für Attacken auf pfeilschnelle Beutefische oder für ihre langen Reisen durch die Weltmeere. Sie haben sowohl eine „Maschine“ für kurze explosive Kraft. (Anfangsphase des Drills) und können auf „Long Distance-Antrieb“ umschalten, wenn man ihnen die Chance gibt, bzw. geben muss...... was eben fatal (für den Angler) sein kann.

Ein Patentrezept gibt es, meiner Meinung nach, nicht.
Allerdings halte ich einen zu weichen, vorsichtigen Drill immer für schädlich.


----------



## Franky (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Richtig drillen*

Ich versuche auch so "hart" wie möglich zu drillen - sprich: erst wenn die Rute einen tiiiiiieeeefen Diener macht, muß die Bremse arbeiten... Die Konstellation Schnur und Rute versuche ich immer darauf abzustimmen, damit der Blank arbeitet, und nicht primär die Bremse jault.
Allerdings: wenn ich mit dem Schnurdurchmesser runter gehe, wird die Bremse logischerweise ein wenig mehr geöffnet.


----------



## basswalt (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Richtig drillen*

bevorzuge auch relativ schnelles einholen. wenn jedoch ein hecht auf barschmontage beisst ist vorsichtiges drillen angesagt. letzten herbst beim barschangeln mit 020mono einen 125 hecht gefangen. das war mein bisher längster drill. dauerte wohl etwa 20 min. auch grosse barsche wenn in der tiefe gefangen drille ich vorsichtig und eher langsam damit sie ohne schaden weiter schwimmen...


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Richtig drillen*

Ich drille die Fische immer vorsichtig, forciere nie zu stark und stark kämpfende fische lass ich stets abziehen, da ich IMMER mind. 200 m Schnur auf der Rolle hab. einzig beim Anglen mit Wobbler habe ich schon mehrmals festgestellt, dass hier eine härtere Bremseneinstellung als gewohnt von Vorteil gewesen wäre, weil hier ja der anhieb, der sehr hart kommen muss, voll durchgezogen werden muss. 
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------

